# Knotty Doggy



## Janene1968 (Aug 7, 2012)

I have two cockapoos Alfie and Bess. Bess is black and very curly. We have had her trimmed once but we have noticed she is getting really knotty in some places and I'm unsure what comb to use for the best. I have a wide toothed comb but it doesn't seem to get through. Think I will book her in for another trim at the groomers but in the meantime can anyone recommend what to use.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

I use a comb to brush through and then if I find any knots I use a slicker brush which is a bit like lots of pins,to really brush the matt out. I'm having the same trouble with Samson at moment as his fur so long. He's booked in for a big trim next Monday so just trying to keep on top of the knots until then!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I use a regular black plastic comb like you would on your own hair. I have a slicker also, but it does not get deep enough on Jake. Sometimes I have to cut them out if they are in a very sensitive spot that he can't handle my tugging at. 
Jake gets tiny matts close to the skin so if I don't comb him every night I lose control of it and have to cut him down. (like i just did last weekend)


----------

